

Ask HN: An Application That *Needs* To Exist - xam

a really simple text editor that starts the second you wake your laptop/desktop and doesn't close until you've written 500 words. here's the premise:<p>-good motivator to get your writing done
-it's like opening up a blank notebook every time. you shouldn't start the morning with writing, start it with writing. (maybe it only greets you in the morning)
-most of the time, when i open my laptop, the only thing on my mind is what i want to write.
======
semisight
Why don't you just leave a program like Ommwriter running every night before
you close your laptop? (Assuming you have a mac--I'm sure there are other
fullscreen no-frills writing programs for linux/windows).

~~~
xam
I'd like it to be automatic so that every time I open the laptop, it's open.

------
AznHisoka
Actually I got a Mac, and it opens this text editor of mine everytime I start
it.. for some reason I can't get it to not do that. So I'd pay for the reverse
solution.

~~~
btown
Ah, the feature that turned into a bug. Lion automatically saves the windows
of any application when it's quit, and restores those window when you next
start the app. So to get it to go away, close the window, then quit; don't
just quit right away.

------
tree_of_item
How about a cron job that opens your editor in the morning?

~~~
xam
Not smart enough at computers to figure that out...

------
Zenst
It already exists and is called a long password.

~~~
sprobertson
Ha, it would be cool if there was a password prompt that was actually an essay
prompt that did linguistic analysis to see if you were the correct person.

